# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Sleep Deprivation long/short term effects?

## Chewnie91

I was reading the topic about the sleep deprivation experiment and i was just curious to see the long term and short term effects of it. I mean some people make it sound like a death sentence. How bad can it really be?

----------


## mellifluous

If by short-term you mean during the sleep deprivation itself, the effects of 2-3 days without sleep are namely
Euphoria, mild hallucinations, physical fatigue and *tiredness*

There are no significant serious health issues that arise in my past experience, and I am partial to an all-nighter most weeks.

----------


## shannyball

I had irritability and some minor hallusinations- also SP

----------


## Chewnie91

Are there any long term effects that can occur after like 5 days of sleep deprivation? Like anything permanent?

----------


## Keitorin

> Are there any long term effects that can occur after like 5 days of sleep deprivation? Like anything permanent?



http://www.world-of-lucid-dreaming.c...privation.html

----------


## Chewnie91

So i've basically concluded that the use of stimulants to keep you awake will cause horrible effects after the  experiement is done with. So would these be in the range of coffee, energy drinks, and alot of caffine?

----------


## Ajnaeye

For how long do you plan to stay awake?

I've always used caffeine to stay awake and functional throughout the day. Once I tried to go beyond 60 hours so I used ~200 mg of caffeine to make it through the third night. It didn't helped and I have fallen asleep.

Still, it would be far more rewarding if you can keep it going without any drugs.

----------


## Chewnie91

> For how long do you plan to stay awake?
> 
> I've always used caffeine to stay awake and functional throughout the day. Once I tried to go beyond 60 hours so I used ~200 mg of caffeine to make it through the third night. It didn't helped and I have fallen asleep.
> 
> Still, it would be far more rewarding if you can keep it going without any drugs.



I was planning for 5 days, maybe a little longer depending on how i feel on day 5. But it started today. The only time im going to use a stimulant is on day 3 because i work a seven hour shift lol, and maybe day 5 because i have school

----------


## Geeome

I dont know what people talk about the hallucinations and euphoria. I stayed awake for 4 days and am fine, and have good recall and I have had a few LD's recently. It may just be me, though. I DID get quite irritable, though. I got into a fight with my best friend (fist fight.)

----------


## Chewnie91

> I dont know what people talk about the hallucinations and euphoria. I stayed awake for 4 days and am fine, and have good recall and I have had a few LD's recently. It may just be me, though. I DID get quite irritable, though. I got into a fight with my best friend (fist fight.)



Lol im on day 3 and i am beggining to see mild hallucinations. Ill see stuff out of the side of my eye thats not there, random appearance of stars in the sky and in my room. Flashes of colors, paranoia. Rooms seeming smaller than they really are. Everything just feels different. Ill post further results when i get them  :tongue2:

----------


## wet_roof113

your crazy, but good luck, don't hurt yourself (or someone else)  :tongue2:

----------


## Chewnie91

> your crazy, but good luck, don't hurt yourself (or someone else)



Lol i passed out yesterday sometime, i made it like 90 hours without sleep. The effects were pretty crazy. Objects in poriferal's began moving around and my wall would begin "breathing" if i stared at it anything i focused on began morphing. Extreme paranoia set in. Hallucinations both visual and auditory were frequent. Visual's started becoming 3-D

----------


## love2dream

LOL, see if you can make it 12 days...things will really be strange and your entire perception and brain functioning will change, permanetly, or so it seems.  To me, sleeping used to be for fools...it becomes quite interesting once you DON"T STOP

----------


## carLito

i made it 7 days with a little "assistance" and things got REALLY weird, just like u described...it ended with my wife at the time finding me sitting naked on the couch rocking back and forth with all my clothes next to me, she was like "dude come to bed" and i said "no way, i love this show" and the tv was unplugged, so i went to bed...slept 8 hrs and was fine...good times

----------


## Chewnie91

> i made it 7 days with a little "assistance" and things got REALLY weird, just like u described...it ended with my wife at the time finding me sitting naked on the couch rocking back and forth with all my clothes next to me, she was like "dude come to bed" and i said "no way, i love this show" and the tv was unplugged, so i went to bed...slept 8 hrs and was fine...good times



Lmfao, oh wow that one gave me a great laugh. My dad came up and asked what was so funny haha. Ya sleep deprivation is fun as long as you dont take it too far. Im going to try a week next time, i cant wait!  ::banana::

----------


## BigFan

> i made it 7 days with a little "assistance" and things got REALLY weird, just like u described...it ended with my wife at the time finding me sitting naked on the couch rocking back and forth with all my clothes next to me, she was like "dude come to bed" and i said "no way, i love this show" and the tv was unplugged, so i went to bed...slept 8 hrs and was fine...good times



lmao, that's just hilarious. "No way, i love this show" with the tv unplugged, lol, anyways, doubt I would ever try a 7 day sleep deprivation exp.  :smiley: 





> Lmfao, oh wow that one gave me a great laugh. My dad came up and asked what was so funny haha. Ya sleep deprivation is fun as long as you dont take it too far. Im going to try a week next time, i cant wait!



hmm, I wouldn't go for 7 days, I mean that's just too long especially if have work/school, etc.... and it is very dangerous if you have to drive or do any exercise. 

I've only ever done a 24-48hr run back in May 2008. Anyways, I am very interested in seeing these hallucinations that everyone keeps talking about but I might just try a 2-3 day thing, because, I think I might be pushing it after that considering I wouldn't be taking any caffeine, etc....  :smiley:

----------


## Chewnie91

Lol yes i was pretty skeptical about the hallucinations but after everything started really setting in, i began to see things. It varies from person to person, cause for some it takes longer to tire out. My friend started seeing things after 5 days, for me it takes 3. But im going to try 7 days, but if i really cant do it without the use of caffeine ill stop lol

----------


## wet_roof113

I've been able to go a week with just around 2 hours of sleep a night, but still don't see how anyone could go 36+ hours without any sleep.

never got any hallucination either..hmm

----------


## Chewnie91

> I've been able to go a week with just around 2 hours of sleep a night, but still don't see how anyone could go 36+ hours without any sleep.
> 
> never got any hallucination either..hmm



If you get any sleep at all, even those 2 hours is enough to give you at least one REM cycle so the body and mind recovers slightly, i've only gotten hallucinations from staying up a straight 72+ hours. Then they start to set in

----------


## shroom

ive done 5 and a bit days. that was with chemical help but by the 3rd day i was stuffed, 4th i was hallucinating (which im now thinking were HH while i was awake) and on the 5th i was just about brain dead.

----------


## Chewnie91

> ive done 5 and a bit days. that was with chemical help but by the 3rd day i was stuffed, 4th i was hallucinating (which im now thinking were HH while i was awake) and on the 5th i was just about brain dead.



Ya it gets pretty intense. Alot of the hallucinations are actually you just walking and dreaming at the same time. Im going to try for a week sometimes soon. Ill post my progress and results as it continues on

----------


## Zhaylin

I start having very mild hallucinations after 2 days.  It might actually just be blood pressure or blood sugar though because I see a lot of dots before my eyes- often black but sometimes silverish.  By day 3 I start "seeing things from the corners of my vision" and my brain misinterprets objects as something else.  I'm also more easily startled and slight paranoa sets in.

But please take this seriously.  I'm 34 years old and my sleep habits are completely whacked.  I contribute it to the sleep habits I developed as a teen.  And besides my sleep, my memory (especially short term) is also completely screwed up.  I used to pop NoDoze like candy and I actually mildly OD-ed on the stuff.  It turns my stomach even now to remember the vomiting some 20 years earlier.  But sleep deprivation kept me off drugs lol.  I used to tell people 'Why pay money for dangerous drugs when I can get the same effects for free by skipping sleep for a couple days'  ::D: 

I think I'm on day 2 of no sleep, maybe 3 lol, I'll have to check the DV Fitness Club.
Nowadays, in addition to the standard symptoms I also experience:  increased anxiety; decreased urinary capacity, flare ups with artritis, increased hunger with decreased appetite lol
I'm going to sleep tonight though.  I only hope to make it through my TV shows...

----------


## carLito

> I start having very mild hallucinations after 2 days.  It might actually just be blood pressure or blood sugar though because I see a lot of dots before my eyes- often black but sometimes silverish.  By day 3 I start "seeing things from the corners of my vision" and my brain misinterprets objects as something else.  I'm also more easily startled and slight paranoa sets in.
> 
> But please take this seriously.  I'm 34 years old and my sleep habits are completely whacked.  I contribute it to the sleep habits I developed as a teen.  And besides my sleep, my memory (especially short term) is also completely screwed up.  I used to pop NoDoze like candy and I actually mildly OD-ed on the stuff.  It turns my stomach even now to remember the vomiting some 20 years earlier.  But sleep deprivation kept me off drugs lol.  I used to tell people 'Why pay money for dangerous drugs when I can get the same effects for free by skipping sleep for a couple days' 
> 
> I think I'm on day 2 of no sleep, maybe 3 lol, I'll have to check the DV Fitness Club.
> Nowadays, in addition to the standard symptoms I also experience:  increased anxiety; decreased urinary capacity, flare ups with artritis, increased hunger with decreased appetite lol
> I'm going to sleep tonight though.  I only hope to make it through my TV shows...



i'm close to ur age (32) - is that with or without drugs and do u eat during this time? i have hypoglycemia so i have to eat, my memory is fuct due to many head injuries and smoking a hell of a lot of weed to help with back pain and ADD...all my sleep dep has been with caffiene or amphetamines, so it sounds like we have a similar background but i am usually able to eat when i'm amped - i still see shadow people, someone should start a thread about that... ::shock:: 

i have a whacked-out sleep schedule too, i pass out around 7pm and sleep till like midnite or so, stay up until 3 or 4am then sleep until 8 or 9am....sometimes i crash at 10pm and wake up at 5am, depends on how stoned and drunk i get...

i had a dream the other nite i was repairing a sprinkler irrigation system, digging up a pipe and stuff - it was so normal it was weird...

----------


## Zhaylin

Normally I don't use anything except my normal intake of Soda.  When I have my kids and have to function, or if I'm unusually tired after getting plenty of sleep or have to drive, I take Provigil.  I do my best not to abuse it though.  My sleep is screwed up enough already lol.
And a lot of times, by the time I get to day 2 without sleep, I hit a high and CAN'T sleep until the next morning or evening.
I function best going to bed at around 3-5AM and waking up at 10:30AM-2PM.  But my natural inclinations aren't practical with 4 kids so I tended to sleep every other day instead or every 3 days.

lol about your dream.  I like the ones where I'm smoking at my congregation.  It's so apparently absurd that I SHOULD realize I'm dreaming but never do.

----------


## Chewnie91

Lol what the hell are shadown people?

----------


## carLito

here's the thread i started - http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=75436

----------


## Shift

Please keep this convo to Sleep deprivation. If you want the paranormal shadow people, go to BD. I think in this case they are talking about the flits of objects that you see out of the corner of your eye that you perceive as people which freak you out.
I also get this a bit when I'm REALLY tired.  :Sad:

----------


## hgld1234

I crashed out after 24 hours (unintentiol sleep deprivation). And please don't deprive yourself intentionally, sleep is like water, you need it.

Apparantly if rats are prevented from sleep for 11 days, they die. However, you WILL get lulled into sleep sooner or later. If it's while driving, then good luck avoiding a crash.

Do your brain a favour and go to bed. It's done a lot for you  :smiley: .

----------

